# Info Regarding Housing wahlbergi



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

jusmebabe

Guest

Posted: Sat Apr 17, 2004 5:36 pm Post subject: Info Regarding Housing wahlbergi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a trio of either sub adults or adults. The book by A. Lasebny and O. McMonigle "Keeping Aliens" says they need alot of ventilation or they will die.

How do you accomplish this without neglecting the humidity factor?

I was going to use a scaled down version of a chameleon cage but what size for sub/adults?

Does plexi come into play?

They will be here Tuesday so i want to go to Home Depot if needed.

Any help is appreciated.

By the way I have 4 Purple and pink mantids nymphs and likely giant green mantid but never wahlbergi.

Back to top

DanielSwan

Joined: 04 Dec 2003

Posts: 97

Location: Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Posted: Sun Apr 18, 2004 7:49 pm Post subject: Balancing humidity and circulation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is a balancing act to reconcile humitity and ventilation.

Personal, I have a 15 gal Aquarium, and a mesh top lid. On the lid, on one side is a 80mm computer fan, which is on my "Daytime" timer (8am-10pm), and then on the lid there's also a ultrasonic fogger, which runs for 1 hour, twice a day (9am, 9pm).

I mist every few days, to provide drinking water.

I should get pics up in the near future.

Back to top

jusmebabe

Guest

Posted: Sun Apr 18, 2004 8:52 pm Post subject: Thanx DanielSwan..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope to see your pix when you get them.

Back to top

DanielSwan

Joined: 04 Dec 2003

Posts: 97

Location: Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Posted: Tue Apr 20, 2004 7:37 am Post subject: Pics of my setup

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can see pics and explanation at www.mantiscam.com

- Click on "My Setup" link.

Let me know what you think.


----------

